# i huge request of any yj owners



## ron in delphi (Nov 18, 2008)

i have a very old meyer blade i just got for about nothing, i have a 95 wrangler. 
i can build my own mounts but have no idea how best to attach them to my frame. seems lots of turning bits and suspension parts in the way. 


the request is,
if anybody could, PLEASE post a photo of the mount attaching to the frame of a yj wrangler, (mostly the steering box side) but both is better, so i can get some idea of how the set up looks when its done. 
thanks
ive searched the web and found very little and nothing that actually helps.


----------



## tjthorson (Jul 23, 2006)

Sorry I cant be of any more help, as i have a TJ - and a snoway - but i can tell you how the Snoway mounts - and its real secure.

It uses the front two bottom bolts for the bumper (Im sure the YJ has them as well) - and then it uses 4 bolts in the frame, in holes that are more like slots - two on the sides behind the bumper - and two a little further back on the bottom of the rail of the frame.

At least those are good points to secure to if you are fabricating your own stuff.... Sorry i dont have any better pics. Basically those triangle shaped brackets have a piece welded perpendicular about 2 inches wide going under and along the frame rail. If any of this does help, I could try and take some closeups of different angles for you.... Let me know.


----------



## chuckyj95 (Dec 31, 2007)

To dark for pic right now I can get them. My western is almost the same as the TJ pictured. The push plate attches to the frame and I cant rember if it is the inside or the out side but then it is attached the the tow hook bolts and thats it. I will take pics in the morning if I have time.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Here's a couple install sheets

http://www.snoway.com/service/Subframes/97100802a.pdf

http://www.westernplows.com/pdf/13641_042693.pdf


----------



## kstt (Dec 11, 2003)

Ron - I feel your pain. I fabbed up a mount for an old Meyer on my '93 YJ a few years ago. I will try to get some photos for you........but it's a challenge right now. The second I get home, I got puppy duty with the 11 week old Golden.....and as fast as I can, I'm into the deer-woods. Back at dark for the pup again. Not hunting this weekend (just butchering) so I'll try for some pix of the mount.


----------



## kstt (Dec 11, 2003)

Ron - I have some photos.
Not sure how to post them. Can I e mail them to you?


----------

